# Voxer?



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you guys know why Voxer has been taking up a lot of battery? 
I have an extended battery and usually get around 15-18 hours of heavy usage (4g on, gps+radardroid, music, phone calls, texting).

Then i downloaded Voxer and it took up 57% of my power.

Any solutions? I'd hate to uninstall the app, it's a great app and it's how I keep in contact with friends from different countries.


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Not to second guess your methods, but if you uninstalled Voxer, couldn't you continue to keep in touch with them using Google Talk, email, Skype, and texting?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I mean I could. But I really dislike to uninstall it. 
It's a cool app, just the battery drain.

Are there any ways to circumvent that and maybe control the background data sync?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

you can go into settings --> accounts and sync and disable sync for Voxer, but, that kinda kills the instant communication aspect of the app.

if you want to use it, you'll pretty much have to live with the battery drain.


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

There's only the option to "sync contacts" 









I guess it'll be time to uninstall. I wish you could manually configure the sync.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe email the dev about it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It just comes down to what's more important getting instant updates on your friends and families lives or battery life. Have you looked at other apps the one you currently using? Maybe other ones has more options on how often it checks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

